# Hurry!  Before the ink runs out!



## Brooks803 (May 20, 2011)

Finished this one up earlier today. It's a graduation gift for a close friend. She's done with highschool and will be on her way to college in a couple months. So I figured this would be a fitting gift since she's an English major and loves to write. She fell in love with my wifes Sceptre that she made about a month ago. That was when we knew what to do for her graduation. The blank is of my creation and was reverse painted a dark blue to give the pen some depth. Although I wish I could say it was planned redface I really like how it has a fade of light to dark. It looks kinda like an ink window with the majority of the ink at the bottom and it emptys up where the nib is. Blue was the overall theme here and I'll be sending some Private Reserve American Blue ink along with the pen. The graduation party is tomorrow night so I'm hoping it's a hit. I also upgraded the nib to one of Lou's semi-flex steel nibs. The finish is MM to 12000 & polished with PlastX. Thanks for looking and as always any comments/critiques welcome!
















Gotta love the closeup!


----------



## Russianwolf (May 20, 2011)

Now THAT is a sweet blank.


I love the colors and swirls you got.


----------



## micharms (May 20, 2011)

If you keep producing these nice blanks all the time I'm going to have to plan a long road trip to get some lessons on proper casting.

Great blank and wonderful pen. She'll be thrilled I am sure.

Michael


----------



## el_d (May 20, 2011)

Pretty feekin awesome Jonathan. 

Excellent!!!!


----------



## Lenny (May 20, 2011)

You have out-done yourself on that one, Johnathan!
Most Excellent!


----------



## skiprat (May 20, 2011)

That is one of the most beautifull blanks I have ever seen !!!!


----------



## witz1976 (May 20, 2011)

Very nice looking blank Jonathan.


----------



## Ruby pen turning (May 20, 2011)

Beautiful pen, I live the smoky look it has. I have tried to do one after seeing your first one but cannot get the nice clean smoky look. Whats the secret.


----------



## thewishman (May 20, 2011)

Sweet pen! Love the colors and the way they blend.


----------



## neubee (May 20, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful; it is a gift that will be cherished.


----------



## Woodlvr (May 20, 2011)

WOW!  That is a beauty and I bet that she will love it. I would like 5 of those blanks please-lol. Beautiful casting dude.


----------



## Whaler (May 20, 2011)

That is magnificent!


----------



## Pioneerpens (May 20, 2011)

Absolutely Stunning!


----------



## G1Pens (May 20, 2011)

Sometimes the unplanned results are the best. The blank turned out awesome and your execution is perfect as always. Great pen !!


----------



## bitshird (May 20, 2011)

Johnathan, that is a great blank, I agree you've out done your self, It's a present that is certain to be treasured for years to come.


----------



## Brooks803 (May 20, 2011)

micharms said:


> If you keep producing these nice blanks all the time I'm going to have to plan a long road trip to get some lessons on proper casting.
> 
> Great blank and wonderful pen. She'll be thrilled I am sure.
> 
> Michael


 

Lol...well if you're up for a 17hr drive I'll be doing a casting demo in Atlanta on June 18th for the georgia chapter meeting 



skiprat said:


> That is one of the most beautifull blanks I have ever seen !!!!


 
Wow! Thank you Sir!

Thanks everyone! I'm excited to give this one away tomorow.


----------



## seamus7227 (May 20, 2011)

Dude! that is the sickest blank you have made to date! You are gonna give Dawn a run for her money! Great job!


----------



## boxerman (May 20, 2011)

Wow that is a beautiful pen.


----------



## corian king (May 20, 2011)

Really Nice!! Great Work!!!


----------



## Dan_F (May 21, 2011)

Oh she is going to LOVE that pen. Exquisite!!!

Dan


----------



## bluwolf (May 21, 2011)

That is one beautiful blank. And I love blue.


----------



## wizard (May 21, 2011)

Jonathan, That is an awesome blank and a beautiful pen! Love the swirls and depth..almost looks like overlapping sheets of ribbons. Moreover, I really like the gradient in the hues from the end of the pen towards the center. Thanks so much for showing. Doc


----------



## Brooks803 (May 21, 2011)

Well...I just got back from the graduation party. I'll let the pic tell how it went (I was just able to snap this from my cell) :biggrin:


----------



## el_d (May 21, 2011)

That was my reaction.


----------



## Andrewsignore (May 21, 2011)

B E A U TIFUL


----------



## Andrewsignore (May 21, 2011)

im glad she liked it her expresion is priceless


----------



## Old Lar (May 21, 2011)

Beautiful pen, great picture, outstanding reaction.  Couldn't be better.

You did yourself proud!


----------



## Jim15 (May 22, 2011)

What a great picture. The pen is great also.


----------



## wiset1 (May 22, 2011)

WILD!!!  Such a deep rich flow in this blank, there so much calming energy in this one.  I'll need 10 or so before they hit exotics, ha ha ha.  No seriously...like 10 or so


----------



## 65GTMustang (May 22, 2011)

You need to use that picture for advertising! 
The pen was awesome - She thought so also obviously!
GREAT WORK AS USUAL


----------



## Grizzlyss (May 28, 2011)

That is an extremely beautiful pen!! You can tell she loved it too.

Sheldon


----------



## Tanner (May 28, 2011)

Wow, that's beautiful.  Your blank looks amazing.  Nice job!


----------



## 76winger (May 28, 2011)

Oh my. I saw that and my mouth flew open, so I'm speachless. Very beautiful.


----------



## tjseagrove (May 28, 2011)

The last picture best describes the quality and beauty of the work...

Tom


----------

